# Exterior Thermal Screen Manufacturers...are there just the 3



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Is it just Silver Screens, Taylormade and Van Comfort who do made to measure screens? Is there no company further south, or any who will take templates at the shows? Just thought I'd check before going to Sheffield....


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

http://coversshop.co.uk/

Not sure if there are any good to you, they did the cover for my Mazda Bongo when I had that, took it to them and they measured up and made it. I picked mine up but I'm sure they would post.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Taylormade don't make external screens for A Class MH's. Spoke to them at Shepton and they said they were considering starting again. Apparently they haven't been making them for a few years now.

Richard


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

You could try these guys:

http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/

They are reputed to be identical to the Silver Screens products, and produced in the same factory. I have used a Silver Products screen on my Ducato-based van for two years, and it is excellent. They are also a lot cheaper than the Silver Screens products.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

pandalf said:


> You could try these guys:
> 
> http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/
> 
> They are reputed to be identical to the Silver Screens products, and produced in the same factory. I have used a Silver Products screen on my Ducato-based van for two years, and it is excellent. They are also a lot cheaper than the Silver Screens products.


According to the link they have been 'down for maintenance' since 16th April 2012!


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Mmmm - that is a long period of maintenance!

Shame - I remain very happy with my screen. But it looks like they are probably defunct.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Looks as though it will be Van Comfort then. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Haggle if you can. 

Mine fits, perfectly, is easy to put on, and was made within an hour while I waited. It's not £300 quids worth tho' ... but they seem to have a monopoly atm.

I'll be interested to see how it lasts on our forthcoming 6 month winter tour ...


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi
You could give these guys a try a little bit further north than Van Comfort but appear to be quite obliging. Got back to me real quick, popping in to be measured and made sometime next month.

jobla

http://www.minsterproducts.co.uk/polar.htm


----------

